# البيت أسكن فيه / البيت الذي أسكن فيه



## proceed

اريد ان اعرف ان كان يوجد اي فرق بين جملتين ام لا 
ا-البيت اسكن فيه جميل
ب-البيت الذي اسكن فيه جميل

اعني هل يمكنني ان احذف "اللذي" من الجملة؟

شكرا مقدما


----------



## HBZ55

لا، لا يمكنك حذف الذي من الجملة. الجملة الأولى خاطئة.


----------



## proceed

ا-البيت اسكن فيه جميل

هل يمكننا ان نقول ان "اسكن فيه" صفة "البيت" في هذه الجملة ؟

إذا ممكن هذه الجملة صحيح ؟


----------



## cherine

لا هذه الجملة غير صحيحة لأنه لا يوجد رابط بين "البيت" و"أسكن فيه". يمكنك أن تقول "هذا بيتٌ أسكن فيه" وتكون "أسكن فيه" نعت، لكن "البيت" (يعني استخدام الكلمة مُعرَّفة) يجب أن يتبعها اسم موصول.


----------



## proceed

فهمت. شكرا


----------

